
Cutting Corners in the Race for a Vaccine - tomohawk
https://www.spiegel.de/international/world/corona-cutting-corners-in-the-race-for-a-vaccine-a-a5276781-7d13-432e-8862-6caf3922906c
======
duiker101
It's sad, but I am probably going to be one of those that won't be able to
trust a vaccine that comes out anytime soon. Some countries are just too
focused on "being the first", rather than getting it right.

